# Bookcliffs Surprise



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Long story short....got called to the Bookcliffs yesterday to assist with the issues there with the protesters. Wasn't too happy to have to go, overnight, on such short notice. However, I did see some mustangs on the way up, a turkey when almost on site, some NICE bucks at watering holes on site, more NICE bucks, turkeys, a surprise while visiting the camp of the protesters, and three HUGE bulls at 3:45 PM running across the road in front of us when leaving the area and heading towards Roosevelt. Unfortunately, since I had to go spur of the moment, I didn't get decent camera to take with me, so no great photos. I did get these two though with my iPhone. One of the "surprise" and one of the elk. If you blow up the elk photo, you can barely see the antlers.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

Who is protesting what now?


----------



## montero (Jul 22, 2014)

Was it this you had to go to?

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=30824984


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Misguided individuals, blindly following so called experts. They should be protesting that poor excuse for a president that I am sure they voted for "Twice".


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Montero, yep that's it.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

montero said:


> Was it this you had to go to?
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=30824984


As Tanner said, that is the one. It's funny to read their social media sites and what they are claiming took place. Two of the best examples are:

They claim one of the guys was injured "by police brutality" and taken to the hospital. Truth: He was being lawfully arrested and ran from the Deputy trying to take him into custody. While running away, he tripped, on his own, on some sagebrush! Claims to have sprained his ankle.

Another claim is that the police had a K-9 they set loose on the crowd of protesters and the dog was chasing them. Truth: There was no police K-9 off leash or set loose, not did any dogs on scene ever "chase" or "pursue" any of the protesters.

These guys/gals are so full of crap. Regardless of any or our opinions on the mining, if they would protest lawfully and peacefully, they would have never been arrested. Period. ;-)


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if they know that the duct tape they are using to hang their signs is made of petroleum based products....oh and their shoes... and the dye in their clothes, etc. I wonder how much fuel those New Yorkers and Californians burned to get there. hmmmmm. I'm a pretty big hypocrite, but at least I don't show up on the news being hypocritical.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Back to the topic of the thread. The Bookcliffs are really cool country. I'm usually "surprised" by something every time I go there.


----------

